# New Buck! You like? -Critique-



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Just got this guy home!










DIJI Farm CG Densil Washington +V+ 83
Poppy Patch RC Cary Grant : (TWIN CREEKS REBEL W/O A CAUSE x SUGAR CREEK'S PG JANE SEYMOUR) And of course Rebel is a Baywatch son.

Medallion Ridge CH Cheyenne: 
(NC PROMISEDLAND HH CRAZY HORSE x CAMI'S NIGERIAN DWARF PARADICE)

Dam's Udder:









Thoughts? He has a big moon spot on his bum.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Bump. Also, when I saw this photo I thought he looked a little weak in the chine but he doesn't feel like it or look it in the field. He is very level over his back and he has tall withers so I'm pretty sure that is the effect seen.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think he looks nice. A bit dipped in the chine and his rump looks a bit short and steep...otherwise...pretty nice! :thumb:
When was his LA done?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Not sure what month, but it was this year.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

He looks pretty nice, his chine might look a little weak in the pic because his front legs look like they may be a little too far in front of him. Try putting them directly underneath him and see how he looks then.

The main problem I see with his dams udder is that her teats point forward, not down like they should. Otherwise it looks pretty nice.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

He's a handsome looking guy...nicely put together! Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with ptgoats. He's a handsome fella though


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Aha! You got Densil??? I was wondering where he got to! :wink: I just had two bucklings born this week and Densil was the sire (they're Mini-Nubians). That's interesting that he has a moonspot... I always thought he was a solid. But it makes sense, as one of my kids is wildly spotted and I had absolutely no idea where those markings came from! 

Did you drive all the way to Diji Farms to pick him up? Shucks, you could have stopped by to see Poppet! I live ten minutes away from Carol.  

Congrats on the pretty boy! I really like his back legs, shoulder assembly, and stature. He should throw some nice kids for ya'. :thumb:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I actually met her in the Costco parking lot in Salem. You should post some pictures of your boys! I'd love to see what he produces!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^LOL! Gotta' love Costco... :wink: I'll hop over and post some pics of Densil's boys in the Photogenic area.


----------

